# 1971 726 First year production 1 year color only unit



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Picked this up from my buddy. Starts and runs great. Only issue was drive chain was popping off. He has that and the engjne model tag to give me. Aside from needing a red re-cote unit is in excellent condition.
Will be selling once it's fully operational. Not sure if U'm doing the paint work yet.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

That is a sweet machine, nice!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I love the older, solid bult machines ....


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

looks like plenty of room in that garage for more machines


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

I'd leave it just as you found it, paint-wise. 
That is called "patina" when you have an old truck, and I believe this also has a very nice patina to it.
The best you can do for it is get it running like it was new.
The paint is the absolute last thing that needs changed.


----------

